# bubbles and foam to30 radiator



## to30ferguson20 (Aug 28, 2012)

I just purchased


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Compression test. One weak cylinder could indicate a head gasket leak.


----------



## to30ferguson20 (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks .


----------



## to30ferguson20 (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks all


----------

